# Apple Can KISS MY ......!



## zippygaloo (Feb 4, 2003)

As far as I'm concerned Apple can kiss my fuzzy butt!

What's the deal with the "New" iMacs?! They aren't  "new", they are the same old ones with a few minor differences. 

Those differences being:

100mhz more CPU Speed - Oh Boy Slow down!

128 more RAM. - What did this cost $25

20 more Gigs of Hard Drive Space - Again what was this $20-$40

Bluetooth Ready - Oh Gee!

Not to mention that the intro iMac is now $100 more than yesterday! I've been waiting for this announcement so I could buy a new iMac at $999. But now I'm so pissed off, I'm honestly thinking about switching to a PC! More for my money! A lot more! Having a stylish piece of hardware is nice, but not when the company blatantly rips you off for it!

So Apple lowered the price on the eMacs....big deal, what a crock. The eMac is heavy, old and they should Sh*tcan the whole thing and slap the designer. Apple thinks that by lowering the eMac price it makes it easier for people to get into a "G4". Oh how nice of them! They could be a heck of a lot nicer if they would improve their hardware, lower their prices and offer customers the products they want.

Now I can't get anything Mac for my $999 except a crappy old eMac that is big, ugly, heavy, over priced, with crappy hardware!

Go Apple!  (Insert the finder here)!


----------



## senne (Feb 4, 2003)

bye


----------



## stealth (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zippygaloo _
> *As far as I'm concerned Apple can kiss my fuzzy butt!
> 
> What's the deal with the "New" iMacs?! They aren't  "new", they are the same old ones with a few minor differences. Not to mention that the intro iMac is now $100 more than yesterday! I've been waiting for this announcement so I could buy a new iMac at $999. But now I'm so pissed off, I'm honestly thinking about switching to a PC! More for my money! A lot more! Have a stylish piece of hardware is nice, but not when the company blatantly rips you off for it!
> ...




well actually noo.. u can kiss their ass 

i would mind having an eMac. its the same as having a CRT for ur PC but instead its the WHOLE computer ALL TOGETHER> U DONT NEED AN UGLY TOWER TO GO WITH IT> 

and i think $999 is a very good price.

anywayz well be glad to have YOU out of the MAc Scene. have fun with that blue screen of death (or is it kind of green in windows XP?) bye bye


----------



## boi (Feb 4, 2003)

apple never said they were coming out with 'new' imacs. you're disappointed from hype you created. maybe you're just mad at yourself... ^_^


----------



## AppleWatcher (Feb 4, 2003)

Guys, I think mr. blahblah is a little bit right....
The new iMacs still have a nVidia GeForce 4 MX, which is old if you compare with Ati Radeon 9700 or nVidia GeForce FX...


----------



## xray (Feb 4, 2003)

What a great post!  I cant wait till you get a PC and stop posting here, Bye!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## stealth (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xray _
> *What a great post!  I can?t wait till you get a PC and stop posting here, Bye! *




hahahahaha great post Xray ) he he he . 

as for the post about graphics cards bein behind..


have u ever looked at an imac from up close?

have u seen how small it is? its very diffficult to fit all those things u want and still keep it at a lower price. lets be reasonable.

the iMac is great for what u pay. thats what i think


----------



## zippygaloo (Feb 4, 2003)

Actually Boi, Apples own frontpage says "The New iMacs".

As for the rest of you,  I think you're all smoking crack...except for AppleWatcher!


----------



## AppleWatcher (Feb 4, 2003)

okok, but still, there are graphic cards for laptops that are faster than the GeForce 4 MX...
but then we have the price...


----------



## edX (Feb 4, 2003)

> Those differences being:
> 
> 100mhz more CPU Speed - Oh Boy Slow down!
> 
> ...



seems to me you've listed well over $100 worth of improvements here. just because they weren't the ones you personally were looking for is no reason for you to blast apple for not making things better.

i'll agree with everybody else, go PC and get what you think you deserve. (i'm guessing you will in the long run - get what you deserve that is  )

perhaps instead of knocking what they have, you should make specific suggestions about what realistic changes you would like to see in the future. apple might even pay attention to those. i doubt they'll look twice at your views as they are presented so far.


----------



## zippygaloo (Feb 4, 2003)

Not having an intro level iMac at the same price or lower than the previous iMacs is like having your Mom give you a hug and then push you down the stairs. 

In other words....I don't feel the Love. 

(Again, insert the finger here.)


----------



## Decado (Feb 4, 2003)

I think the eMac is Kooool! Look at it from upfront. it is sturdy, in a good way!


----------



## bigbadbill (Feb 4, 2003)

I think your butt being "fuzzy" should be a bigger issue for you than your iMac dislikes. You should probably take your $999 and visit a dermatologist ...


----------



## twister (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> *apple never said they were coming out with 'new' imacs. you're disappointed from hype you created. maybe you're just mad at yourself... ^_^ *



That's what i think to.  Apple never said anything.  You just heard it from rumor sites and web boards.  They didn't lie, newer stuff did come out.  However it wasn't up to your expetations.  That's not Apples fault.

Twister


----------



## Aeronyth (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, from what i remember, a 17" iMac with a 800MHZ G4 (used to be the top-model)...i think it was $1800 or $1900.  Now, it's $1800 (same price?) with a faster processer, Airport Extreme (although i dont even know what that is), and Bluetooth ready (what is this?)  So, i don't really think you should be complaining.  More features, same price.

I'm starting to really like the iMac...


Oh, and i believe the reason that apple refers to the iMacs as the "new" iMacs, is to seperate them from the "old" iMacs.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zippygaloo _
> *But now I'm so pissed off, I'm honestly thinking about switching to a PC!*



By definition you need to be a Mac user in order to _switch_ to a PC. You are currently a PC user so you aren't making any movement by not buying a Mac.



Given that, your posts here seem very strange coming from a PC user.


----------



## kendall (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zippygaloo _
> *
> 
> Now I can't get anything Mac for my $999 except a crappy old eMac that is big, ugly, heavy, over priced, with crappy hardware!
> ...



original iMac... $799.  iBook... $999.  the beat down you receive after trolling on macosx.com... priceless.

there are somethings money cant buy.. for everything else theres mastercard. 



> *Not having an intro level iMac at the same price or lower than the previous iMacs is like having your Mom give you a hug and then push you down the stairs.
> 
> In other words....I don't feel the Love.
> *


*
*

id hate to meet your mother.


----------



## Langley (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't get me wrong I like Mac. but "THANK GOD" someone has posted something that's out of the norm and challenges our belifs, even if we think his wrong.  (a little funny in it's rashness).

Instead of being weak/simple and telling him to go away challange the argument.....or are you blindly following Mac?


----------



## symphonix (Feb 4, 2003)

Apple have simpy updated the package to get a bit more computer for roughly the same money. Airport Extreme is a new faster Airport standard that needs a Compact-PCI slot, requiring a redesign of the motherboard. The base memory has been doubled, as well. The iMac's motherboard is one of the most expensive to produce in the personal computer industry because of its circular shape, component density and low profile.
Combine that with more hard-drive space, and its quite a nice package, even compared to a supposedly "cheap" PC.
You do pay a premium for using a Mac. If this upsets you, perhaps you should be building a beige-box PC from parts bought at swap meets.
Oh, and by-the-way, the eMac was designed for use in schools and was never intended for the general market, and on this criteria the designer has done a fantastic job. For all that, it is good value, though.


----------



## Aeronyth (Feb 4, 2003)

*e*Mac

Meaning: *Education* Mac.


(I think i'm right about that.)


----------



## kendall (Feb 4, 2003)

the emac is just an original imac on steroids.  i think its one of the designs jonathan ives submitted to jobs that was rejected for the new imac.

as for education only.  perhaps that was apple's original idea when releasing it with just  cdrom (and i think no modem) but the education market didnt bite so they made it available for everyone 3 weeks after their initial announcement.

theres no reason to suggest the emac was never intended for the general market.  its has the exact same function as the original imac.  its just more powerful with a bigger CRT and a different shell.

for $999 i think its a great value.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *original iMac... $799.  iBook... $999.  the beat down you receive after trolling on macosx.com... priceless.
> 
> there are somethings money cant buy.. for everything else theres mastercard.  *



LOL, that should be in the hall of fame for responses.


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

my understanding about the emac was that it was released to the general public because so many of the general public requested that it be. The fact is, some people really like the emac. ask themacko, i'm pretty sure he's still thrilled with his. after spending close to 3 years with an original imac, i think i'd have to go with the new imac if i were to upgrade, just for a more radical change in style. but hey, i still love my imac, so i'm not replacing anytime soon.


----------



## Decado (Feb 5, 2003)

eMac= economyMac. well i'm not sure that was the original plan, but it fits into apples history. you know with the LC (low Cost). It got all the iMac have, but without the expensive flat screen the price could be reduced. I Love It!


----------



## fryke (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, I also think Apple should have made the entry into the iMac world CHEAPER instead of more expensive. You _do_ get the Pro speakers with the 'low end', though. But a mere 100 MHz advance... They _could_ have included a 867 MHz processor, wouldn't have hurt the 1 GHz' sales much, I believe.

But after all, I still think an iBook is a very, very good deal for 999 USD, don't you?


----------



## Pengu (Feb 5, 2003)

I have to agree with you there fryke. I love my G4, but at some point after i find some schmuck to give me a job, i'm gonna have to look at getting something a bit newer, cus as great as it is, sometimes 400 mhz just doesnt cut it anymore. anyways. If i'm rich, i'll flexirent one of those wonderful powerbooks. if i'm not so rich, i'd probably buy a top-model iBook.


----------



## Cat (Feb 5, 2003)

I think most of the disappointment and anger comes from wanting things you cannot get. Everyone wants to sit on the frist row for half the price, not double. When they discover they cannot, they complain. It's just human. You want more? You give more! You cannot get more for less, although you can get less for more (as the 12" PB proves  ). 

BTW. I have the faint impression that this last update resulted in a price drop in Europe, possibly due to the position of the  vs. $... I've got to check ...


----------



## zippygaloo (Feb 5, 2003)

How blind are you people? Some how you've convinced yourselves that Apple is leading you down some imaginary Primrose Path. Only problem is that you're stepping in **** the whole way and can't even see it...thus blind!

The iMac line which use to be from $1099-$1999 is now $1299 - $2348.

That's $200 buck MORE on the low end and $348 MORE on the high end.


----------



## edX (Feb 5, 2003)

zippy - i think your insult to our intelligence is about all i'll put up with from you. i've just reviewed all 50 of your posts and as far as i can tell, you've never actually contributed anything worthwhile to this site. you seem to change your mind about what you want every few weeks and i'm completely lost as to what kind of computer you really own - or else you've got a slew of them. at any rate i think i can add up enough to say that this is a warning - keep up the trolling and insulting and you will soon be wearing the "banned" description.

my advice to you is to get a pc and a therapist, but not necessarily in that order.


----------



## kendall (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zippygaloo _
> *How blind are you people? Some how you've convinced yourselves that Apple is leading you down some imaginary Primrose Path. Only problem is that you're stepping in **** the whole way and can't even see it...thus blind!
> 
> The iMac line which use to be from $1099-$1999 is now $1299 - $2348.
> ...



of course, the price increase comes with no updates whatsoever right? 

*kendall waves his hand*  these aren't the trolls you're looking for, move along.


----------



## bjurusik (Feb 6, 2003)

And one thing that no one mentioned, with the iMac you get a 17" LCD screen.  So that puts the price of the base computer around $1000.  And a super drive, what's that ... 2 or 3 hundred?  Plus the software is top notch.  The iMac is a great deal.


----------



## zippygaloo (Feb 6, 2003)

edX,

You're going to "ban" me for having an opinion? 

How democratic! 

People are allowed to have their opinions, in fact you pushed this post into the "Opinion: Reviews and Open Letters" category. People are allowed to change their minds too you know. Especially after learning important or missing details on a matter.

I own a Mac and a PC. 

1. I'm not trolling, in fact this is my first "opinion" post. All other posts have been in search of knowledge on a particular issue.

2. I've never personally insulted anyone directly other than Apple....which is definitely justified.  All other comments, especially ones that could be mistaken for insults, have been general comments to a broad group of people.

Have a nice day! 

(insert.......)


----------



## Cat (Feb 6, 2003)

Hmm, well, somewhere Zippy _is_ right ... but a bit ... ehm ... "over-enthusiastic" in broadcasting his discontent ... 
We recntly saw a (relatively very cheap) 12" PB, price drops and updates on the PM line and an enormous price cut on the 23" display ... so seeing the iMacs being updated, a bit, without any price cuts at all can trigger this kind of response ... Apple did give rise to realistic expectations about features and price drops, which weren't met ... *shrug* ... alas ...

BTW. Zippy, you're not going to be banned eventually because of your opinion, but because of your way of expressing it.  There's a subtle difference in "Apple let me down" and "Apple can kiss my fuzzy butt" <--  (I _did_ laugh at that ...  )


----------



## kalantna (Feb 6, 2003)

I have to say shame on everyone. Zippy is just voicing his frustration that everyone of us has felt at one time or another. Cut some slack people. zippy, try the clearence areas of macmall and macwarehouse. You should be able to find the "older" models (even though you didn't want them I know) for about $100-$200 off the original $999 price. This announcement is very recent and the resellers will want to unload as many as the old ones before they have to liquidate them.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zippygaloo _
> *How democratic!  *



We can vote on this? Cool, where do I vote!!


----------



## edX (Feb 6, 2003)

> BTW. Zippy, you're not going to be banned eventually because of your opinion, but because of your way of expressing it.  There's a subtle difference in "Apple let me down" and "Apple can kiss my fuzzy butt"



amazing that Cat can see it and you don't zippy. there is also a difference between "i disagree and here's why...." and "How blind are you people? ......Only problem is that you're stepping in **** the whole way and can't even see it...thus blind!"

when you decided to question our senses/intelligence, you stepped over the line. you insulted every one else in this thread who has disagreed with you.

oh yea, and for the record, this site is not a democracy - it's a private site with rules that you agreed to when you signed up. membership here is a priviledge, not a right.


----------



## kendall (Feb 6, 2003)

pucker up buttercup! :{}


----------



## ex2bot (Feb 6, 2003)

Zippy was wrong about the specs. The low-end iMac at $1299 (U.S.) is actually closer to the earlier mid-range iMac in features. It has a combo drive (versus a CDRW drive in the previous low-end iMac), a 100 mHz speed bump and (as Fryke mentioned) the Pro Speakers.

I believe that the price of the earlier mid-range iMac was around $1500. So, that means the new one's about $200 less with incremental improvements. I would have expected GeForce4mx instead of 2, but oh well.

The 17" iMac is an even better deal. It has DDR RAM, a 4x Superdrive (versus 2x), 64 mb graphics memory on the GeForce4mx (versus 32mb in the earlier one). The 1 GHz is nice, too!

And it costs $200 less at $1800. PC Mag awarded the original 5 out of 5 stars. That's one reason I bought one.

It's also a fact that Macs come with more and better reviewed software than most pc's do.

(I had a feeling Apple might position eMacs on the low-end and iMacs a bit higher up the mac chain.)

Doug

P.S. I still love my 17" flat panel iMac (the old one), but of course I'm envious of the new specs.


----------



## twister (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey zippygaloo

I mean this in a nice way. Why don't you do a little research on http://applepurchaseprogram.com/ and see what's up over there.  And if you do buy one from them let us know.  

But be careful it sounds to good to be true.  But could be worth the research!

Twister


----------



## Arden (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *I mean this in a nice way. Why don't you do a little research on http://applepurchaseprogram.com/ and see what's up over there.*



Twister, I don't know when the last time you checked that site out was, but there's not much up over there right now.

Also, Apple's web site does say "The New iMacs."  Considering how new everyone thinks they are, zippy's kinda got half a point.  His technique, of course, was a bad approach.

I still like the Mastercard analogy.


----------



## MRMUNCHYBUNCH (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *
> 
> my advice to you is to get a pc and a therapist, but not necessarily in that order. *



This seems to me to be an insult.  Why don't you obey your own rules you power hungry freak?


----------



## themacko (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRMUNCHYBUNCH _
> *This seems to me to be an insult.  Why don't you obey your own rules you power hungry freak? *


   
PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRMUNCHYBUNCH _
> *This seems to me to be an insult.  Why don't you obey your own rules you power hungry freak? *


As good as gone.


----------



## edX (Feb 20, 2003)

mr munchy - aka cokeymon - themacko has chosen to allow you to have one last chance here. i suggest you use it wisely if you really wish to be a part of this community and not waste your posts to air your grievences with the judgements of your past dubious behaviors. other wise you know what will happen.


----------



## MRMUNCHYBUNCH (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *mr munchy - aka cokeymon - themacko has chosen to allow you to have one last chance here. i suggest you use it wisely if you really wish to be a part of this community and not waste your posts to air your grievences with the judgements of your past dubious behaviors. other wise you know what will happen.  *



You can't say fairer than that.

A familiar story for me I know, but this'll be the last Mr Munchy post... I think I'll set up a new ID without all the past baggage!  And I promise, whatever it is, I'll be as good as gold.


----------



## Sirtovin (Feb 25, 2003)

Apple doesn't need this kind of blatant disrespect and baggage... but yes this is a democracy... but on the Internet... Where is the bill of democratic rights?  Internet is free... therefore the First Amendement of the USA does not truly count or does it?  hmmm good debate there...

I for one support Apple... Long live it.

Amen.


----------

